# 6x12 Setup ?



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I just bought a 6X12 with a v nose and I want to hang my bags on the inside. What are the best hooks to use and what is the best setup for hanging the bags?


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

used to hang bags....dont do it. takes up a lot more room than you want! your better off to individually bag your decoys and put them in your trailer.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just buy the hooks that you use to hang your bicycle in the garage.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... ps-sellers


----------

